# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Taxi on TNT

## my3blka_fan

здравствуйте,
I am trying find the meaning of the Russian word that starts about 11 seconds into the video. He said this every time that he is about to take off. I need the Russian spelling of the word. Here the video: [video:1ichu1tp]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqGTuOsc2w8[/video:1ichu1tp] 
Спасибо 
my3blka_fan

----------


## DDT

поехали         ..............      to go by vehicle, past tense  
v. 
поехать	perfective    .....   	ехать     imperfective
1) travel; go (by vehicle)  
FUTURE
я	поеду	
мы	поедем
ты	поедешь	
вы	поедете
он/она/оно	поедет	
они	поедут 
PAST
он	поехал
она	поехала
оно	поехало
они	поехали 
IMPERATIVE
ты	поезжай
вы	поезжайте

----------


## my3blka_fan

Большое спасибо.
This info will be very helpful.
my3blka_fan

----------

